# Big Jim Insert?



## acp104 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello everyone. Does anyone have any info on "Big Jim" fireplace inserts or wood stoves.  I found an insert locally listed as a Big Jim, and it caught my interest.  I wondering if Big Jim was the manufacturer, or just the model.  Opinions/experience with them would be great.  Anyone have dimensions or any old literature? 

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like a big slammer style insert. Low efficiency by today's standard. It could be hard to vent properly. Some of these old boys had odd flue outlets.


----------



## acp104 (Jan 21, 2018)

Good point on the venting. Here are a couple pics I found online of one of these and I can't understand how it does vent..





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## acp104 (Jan 21, 2018)

Evidently the damper opens a rectangular slot for an outlet. I'm guessing finding an adapter for something like this would probably be a make it yourself situation?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, it look like that back narrow vertical piece must connect to a damper. I don't like that. It seems very dangerous if a person or child inadvertently closed that while there were still hot coals in the firebox. This is not the way a typical bypass would work. Yes, to make this work a custom transition piece would have to be made. Not sure how well one could seal it or how it would perform. 

I'd pass on this insert. There are much better performing modern inserts that will put out more heat with less fuel used and they'll burn much cleaner.


----------



## acp104 (Jan 29, 2018)

begreen said:


> Yes, it look like that back narrow vertical piece must connect to a damper. I don't like that. It seems very dangerous if a person or child inadvertently closed that while there were still hot coals in the firebox. This is not the way a typical bypass would work. Yes, to make this work a custom transition piece would have to be made. Not sure how well one could seal it or how it would perform.
> 
> I'd pass on this insert. There are much better performing modern inserts that will put out more heat with less fuel used and they'll burn much cleaner.


I did pass on this insert and am now looking at what I think is a Regency 2400. Do you feel that it would be a good choice?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2018)

Much better. It will work with a 6" round liner.  Inspect for any signs of abuse and/or overheating.


----------



## SallyHound (Dec 20, 2020)

Big Jim is the name of the stove and company.  They were made just south of Red Oak, NC on Big Jim Rd. in Nash County. They were produced in the late 70's through 80's. I lived one road over and we had one of the first ones in our house as a kid.   Many of the first ones were custom built and fit for regular fireplaces as was ours.  I imagine they have been shipped all over the US.  Most fit straight into the fireplaces and just vented right up a regular chimney.  The fans in ours were still running 20 years later till we moved out of the house.  A regular free standing wood stove still seems more efficient since alot of the heat went up the chimney especially if the fans werent running. It was still far far more efficient than a regular fireplace as the fire burn rate could be controlled with the vents.  We only needed it a short part of the year, as Red Oak is in the south where it rarely gets below 20 degrees a few times each winter.


----------

